# "Little Boy Blue Bluing" Bottle



## ToddB65 (Aug 3, 2007)

My son found a "Little Boy Blue Bluing" bottle and gave to me. Description below. Do these have any collector value ?

 Description (sorry no pic) :  -Clear glass
                                       -Seam runs bottom to top.
                                       -Measures 3-1/2" tall x 1-5/8" dia. at base.
                                       -"Little Boy Blue Bluing" lettering is embossed.
                                       -Makers mark on bottom is similar to an oval ring stood vertically, 
                                        with > points on right & left. At the left side of this mark/symbol is
                                        the number 9 and at the right side number 2.  At the bottom is a 1.      

 The 5th Edition of the Antique Trader Bottles Identification & Price Guide, by Michael Polak (my only reference at this time) does not list this bottle.

 Any information or comments will be appreciated.

 Todd []


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 3, 2007)

sorry, no information on your bottle, but i can identify the maker for you, it was made by the owens illinoi glass comapany, if you google the name you will get lots of information, because they kept their records very well, so there is alot of information about them around[]

 good luck![]


----------



## ToddB65 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Spencer !..........Thanks for the information.

 Todd []


----------



## bigghouse (Aug 6, 2007)

illinoi glass company started in 1929, i have a million from there[]

 anna


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 6, 2007)

illinois glass co. (I in a diamond) started earlier than 1929, as well as Owens glass co., the two MERGED forming Owens-illinois glass co. in 1929


----------



## bigghouse (Aug 6, 2007)

i was close[8D]


----------



## ToddB65 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks again Spencer, and Anna too, for replying.  Doesn't appear my bottle is worth anything.

 Todd


----------



## madman (Aug 7, 2007)

hey todd, those bluing bottles are very common,  but ... where did yer son find the bottle? may be and old dump full of all kinds of cool stuff mike


----------



## ToddB65 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Mike !

 No bottle dump.........My son found the bottle while digging out a yucca plant in a flower bed near the house.

 Thanks for the reply.

 Todd []


----------

